# Windows XP nvidia performance issues



## mrhuggles (Apr 7, 2009)

seeing some really bad performance issues, computer becomes almost unusable, is that a common thing? as soon as i have a chance i am gonna try out vista64 unless anyone knows something i don't...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 9, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> seeing some really bad performance issues, computer becomes almost unusable, is that a common thing? as soon as i have a chance i am gonna try out vista64 unless anyone knows something i don't...



What are your affinity's with the clients? You may have too CPU usage and it would be affecting all clients.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Also, what drivers?  181.20 in XP result in 0% CPU usage, at least with my 8800GS's and 9600GSO.  Two GPUs on a single core CPU running WCG FTW.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 9, 2009)

i should have been more specific, there isn't really much cpu usage at all, its something else, i cant tell what, its not using too much ram and its not using much cpu at all, the computer just gets unbearably slow, if i try to load a video in media player classic it wont load even after a whole minute

running only the nvidia gpu client, 8600gts


----------



## magibeg (Apr 9, 2009)

Did you try reinstalling the drivers yet?


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 9, 2009)

yes.

reportedly this is a common thing, in windows XP, supposedly it doesn't affect vista


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 9, 2009)

i figured it out! it was because my media player was using overlay, looks like anything that uses overlay wont work properly cuz folding@home keeps the gpu busy i guess? not real sure. switching to a mode that didn't use overlay completely fixed it


----------

